# HO people and stuff



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Looking for ho scale people to put in a welding shop scene (office, mechanics, painters, delivery guys etc) and people and stuff for an general store/post office: people sitting at counter, gut working counter, old men sitting beside a old wood stove, post office worker sorting mail, mail struck, etc... Any suggestions or ideal or links??


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Preiser has everything you need. Pricey, but great stuff across the board.


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks Leets! I will check them out


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

raleets said:


> Preiser has everything you need. Pricey, but great stuff across the board.


help!

went to preiser.com and got medical lab sight?

is it another dot or net or ???


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

wingnut163 said:


> help!
> 
> went to preiser.com and got medical lab sight?
> 
> is it another dot or net or ???


Try this.........www.blackforesthobby.com When you get there click on "Preiser" in the brand menu on the left side of the page.

That should do the trick!


----------



## spoil9 (Dec 24, 2008)

http://woodlandscenics.woodlandscenics.com/show/category/HOScaleScenicAccents

http://shop.bachmanntrains.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=258_468

Let me know what you like and I'll get you a price.


----------



## Jim 68cuda (Apr 23, 2014)

You can find them on Walthers website as well.

http://www.walthers.com/exec/search...rds=restrict&instock=Q&split=30&Submit=Search


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

I have no personal stake, or a horse in the race, but I've never been disappointed with any Preiser figure.
Yes, there are other brands on my layout, but side-by-side there is a big difference in quality and realism. Preiser is, however, more costly than their competitors. I've bought the majority of mine on eBay and always try to get several items from the same vendor to take advantage of combined shipping.
Further, the choices available from Preiser are unbelievable. You can shop till you drop!
Bob


----------



## nearboston (Dec 19, 2013)

*It's official name is Paul M. Preiser*

The company's official name is Paul M. Preiser 

http://www.figuren.de/

It's a German company site. Google does the automatic translation thing


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

raleets: thanks and they are nice.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

wingnut163 said:


> raleets: thanks and they are nice.


You're very welcome! Hope you find everything you're looking for.
Bob


----------



## oldsarge218 (May 23, 2011)

I just recently found a site "modeltrainsoftware" that has fantastic pricing on all sorts of LED's. They have them to simulate welding, camp fires, flashing beacons, etc. I bought a couple different lights from them, and they are the real deal. 

God Bless
Bob


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the replies and info! These I will be checking out:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

oldsarge218 said:


> I just recently found a site "modeltrainsoftware" that has fantastic pricing on all sorts of LED's. They have them to simulate welding, camp fires, flashing beacons, etc. I bought a couple different lights from them, and they are the real deal.
> 
> God Bless
> Bob


Many of us, including myself, have been using el cheapo flickering tea lights from the dollar stores. They can be powered via battery or hard wired to a low voltage power supply.
I think I paid about a buck apiece for them. They flicker just like a real campfire. The two on my layout amaze people with their realism.
Bob


----------

